# New Halodrol-50 Vs Old Halodrol-50



## juddwoo (Feb 12, 2006)

What is the difference between the new and old Halodrol. The new Halodrol contains 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-diene-3-17b-diol. Is it the same as the old with a different label or is it a completly different substance. I was also curious on how well it works. Does it work the same, worse or better. I would appreciate any feedback so I could make an informed decsion on which route to go.


----------

